# Flowers



## Cyclops (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought I would start a flower topic


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 13, 2012)

Good Idea. Heres a couple of mines.


----------



## shokie (May 30, 2012)

Not my best but one of my favorite


----------



## Wideopen (Jul 11, 2012)

Another orchid...



orchid3 by WideOpen=), on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 15, 2012)

Bright Butterfly at the Royal Botanical Gardens, Burlington, ON by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jul 20, 2012)

5D2 100mm 2.8L Macro 1/800 f2.8 ISO100


----------



## solargravity (Jul 27, 2012)

Great photos everyone. Really inspirational. Here is one of mine to share.


www.solargravity.com


----------



## CJRodgers (Aug 9, 2012)

This is my first go. Feedback would be appreciated. I tried some D&B to draw the eye to the centre. Was it ok?


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2013)

Both sea pinks and gorse are out in Guernsey at the moment...


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2013)

I rather liked this brave outsider amongst the gorse


----------



## lion rock (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like to contribute one.
A "Passiflora, 'Lady Margaret'".


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2013)

From just a couple of weeks ago, the Guernsey State-provided tulip display next to a bus stop...


----------



## Menace (Jun 5, 2013)

Lily - EF100 2.8


----------



## srh (Jun 5, 2013)

In San Diego


----------



## deathbyfish (Jun 5, 2013)

60D - 28mm 1.8


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are a few I've taken recently:


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 5, 2013)

deathbyfish said:


> 60D - 28mm 1.8



Love the B&W shot.
---------------------------------------------

I shot all these with my first love, the 5D Mark II. I miss her so... :'(

EF 50mm f/1.4 + ext. tubes:




On Flickr

EF 85mm f/1.8:




On Flickr

EF 85mm f/1.8 + ext. tubes:




On Flickr

EF 300mm f/4L IS + 1.4 TC II:




On Flickr

In case anyone is wondering why I used the 300mm for the last shot, I was busy shooting this dragonfly when it caught my eye.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 5, 2013)

Iris in the sideyard.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 5, 2013)

One more.
Cattleya, "Blc. Koa's Delight 'Sparky'"


----------



## nonac (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a macro shot of the tiny buds of a lantana plant prior to opening into individual flowers. That whole cluster in the picture is about the size of a dime. 5d Mk3, 100mm f/2.8 Macro.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 5, 2013)

*Flower Power*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III ı Lensbaby Composer Pro Double Glass Optic ı 50mm ı 1/320s ı f/4 ı ISO 320 



Flower Power by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 18, 2013)

Everlasting Daisy.
100mm f2.8 L Macro.


----------



## pato (Jun 18, 2013)

Shot yesterday, just cropped somewhat.



I actually didn't even see the lice while shooting the flower.

[edit]
added the original picture, slightly resized to 80% so that it can be uploaded. 
Shot with Canon 100mm F/2.8L Macro


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

nonac said:


> This is a macro shot of the tiny buds of a lantana plant prior to opening into individual flowers. That whole cluster in the picture is about the size of a dime. 5d Mk3, 100mm f/2.8 Macro.



I love this shot...gorgeous, sharp and very nice colors. Well done.


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 12, 2013)

The Caverns of Time by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a different take on flowers.





On Flickr


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 13, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> Here's a different take on flowers.



Cool. What is it?


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 13, 2013)

Almost there...


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 13, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a different take on flowers.
> ...



I don't know what the flowers were, but they were in an old, weather-beaten planter that had fallen on its side. The age of the planter is what made me decide to shoot it in sepia.


----------



## danski0224 (Oct 21, 2013)

some more


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 21, 2013)

Just some of my most recent ones...


----------



## Pancho (Oct 21, 2013)

EOS 30D 50mm1.8 with extension tubes, f:8, 1/200, ISO200. The flower itself sizes arround 7mm...


----------



## lion rock (Oct 23, 2013)

I offer a few.


----------



## DIABLO (Nov 2, 2013)

60D 100-400


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 4, 2013)

Lilies shot yesterday indoors, 9 images focus stacked.

6D, EF 100 f/2.8L lens, softbox with 430EXII


----------



## leftnose (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Pugshot (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are a few - #1 a chicory weed flower by the roadside, # 2 some variety of small crocus, and #3 ?? with a bumblebee.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 4, 2013)

Spent...


----------



## Menace (Dec 5, 2013)

EF100 2.8


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 5, 2013)

Menace said:


> EF100 2.8



Great photo. Vivid color.


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 9, 2013)

6D, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro, Focus Stack


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Here are my Flowers, By EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS Macro, , EF 180 F/ 3.5 L Macro and Canon MP-E 65 MM. F/2.8 1-5X.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Here are my Flowers, By EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS Macro, , EF 180 F/ 3.5 L Macro and Canon MP-E 65 MM. F/2.8 1-5X.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Here are my Flowers, By EF 100 mm F/ 2.8 L IS Macro, , EF 180 F/ 3.5 L Macro and Canon MP-E 65 MM. F/2.8 1-5X.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 9, 2013)

CT John and surapon...beautiful flower shots.


----------



## Menace (Dec 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> CT John and surapon...beautiful flower shots.



Well done guys - stunning.


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> CT John and surapon...beautiful flower shots.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Mr. serendipidy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

Menace said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > CT John and surapon...beautiful flower shots.
> ...



Thank you, Sir Dear Mr. Menace
Surapon


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 9, 2013)

Menace said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > CT John and surapon...beautiful flower shots.
> ...


Serendipity and Menace, thanks!


----------



## verysimplejason (May 18, 2014)

A rare orchid...

*Gentle Beauty*


----------



## danski0224 (May 18, 2014)

Cellphone pic... Galaxy Note 3. Cropped the extra out of the frame and reduced the file size for upload, no other changes.


----------



## danski0224 (May 18, 2014)

Canon 1D and 100L Macro


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 21, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> Canon 1D and 100L Macro



That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------



## danski0224 (May 21, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!



Thanks. I like how that camera renders, it is different from the others I have tried.

The only "trickery" was that I used one of those white diffuser discs to kill the shadows as the light was harsh. I experimented with it a bit and it has a place in my bag. That shot would have sucked without it.

Other than a sharpness setting of 2 in DPP, and downsized for upload here, that image is "as shot" and is not cropped. I like how the other flowers in the background faded into nice color blobs. I try to pay attention to the background, but never really know how it will turn out- especially with that camera because the LCD is useless in comparison to what is available today.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 21, 2014)

*"Free Wheel"* 6D + 24-105L


----------



## verysimplejason (May 21, 2014)

*"Red Light"* - 6D + 24-105L


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

Don't know much about flowers other than I like to admire them.


----------



## danski0224 (May 21, 2014)

Another taken with 1D + 100L


----------



## bigdaddy (May 22, 2014)

Hallo everyone, 

here are a few daffodil shots. Both shot with a 6D and the 24-105L. 

What I find to be really astounding ist that the first one is shot with ISO 8000!

bigdaddy


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2014)

Tulip


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2014)

Ladybug in flower


----------



## danski0224 (May 24, 2014)

dpc said:


> Ladybug in flower



Nice. I like extras like that too.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2014)

I'm not sure what this is. I found it growing in Beacon Hill Park, Victoria BC.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2014)

Stylized image of flower


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2014)

bigdaddy said:


> Hallo everyone,
> 
> here are a few daffodil shots. Both shot with a 6D and the 24-105L.
> 
> ...




Love these shots, bigdaddy!


----------



## that1guyy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hmm posting isn't working?


----------

